# hurt hedgehog



## jchedgehogman (Nov 8, 2008)

recently i woke up to find my hedgehog stuck in his cage. his head was stuck between to wires in his cage. it appeared he had been bleeding. what should i do??????????????????


----------



## drowsydreamer (Aug 28, 2008)

*Take him to the vet immediately!* If you can't gently get him unstuck, take the whole cage. Just get him medical attention asap. Poor little guy.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

> recently i woke up to find my hedgehog stuck in his cage.


Does that mean it was not this morning? If it did just happen, he needs to see a vet if he is bleeding. If this happened recently, then get a different cage until he gets bigger.


----------



## jchedgehogman (Nov 8, 2008)

thanks. he is all better now


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

HOW is he doing better? Did you find the reason for the bleeding? Did you take him to the vet? Have you put him in a different cage, so he doesn't get his head stuck again.


----------

